# أنظمة التحكم الأ



## ahmedeldeep (23 يونيو 2006)

*أنظمة التحكم الأتوماتيكية فى السيارات عل*

تطبيقات هندسة الميكاترونيات

أنظمة التحكم الأتوماتيكية فى السيارات على الطرق السريعة الأتوماتيكية

Automated steering systems for vehicles on automated highways
​فكره الطرق السريعة الأتوماتيكية 

systems (AHS)automated highways عرفت كطريقة عملية و فعالة فى حل مشكلة الزحام المروري و مشكلة كثرة الحوادث على الطرق السريعة إلى جانب تحسين كفاءة الطرق السريعة من خلال اعتبارات كثيرة منها الأمان على الطريق و مشكلات الوقود و اقتصاديات التلوث .

وتعتبر هذه الطرق السريعة الأتوماتيكية (AHS) واحده من أشكال الذكاء فى النظام الميكاترونى فى وسائل المواصلات فكل مركبة على هذه الطرق (AHS) تكون مزودة بحاكمات مثبتة فى الأتجاة الطولي longitudal و حاكمات أيضا فى الأتجاة العرضي lateral .

والحاكمات المثبتة فى الاتجاه الطولي وظيفتها الحفاظ على مسافة ثابتة أو زمن ثابت time headway بين السيارة و الأخرى التي أمامها وتكون هذه المسافة محدده بقيمه معينه تبعا لنوع الطريق .



​والحاكمات المثبتة فى الاتجاه العرضي تحافظ على أن تكون السيارة فى مسار ثابت lane بطول الطريق .

​ومن وجهه نظر الميكاترونيات أن هذه الطرق السريعة الاتوماتيكية (AHS) تعتبر مثال رائع على تكامل النظام مع مكوناته وتكامل المكونات مع بعضها كما تحدثنا سابقا .

ومن المهم أيضا فى هذه الطرق كيفيه قياس موضع السيارة و إحداثيتها بالنسبة للطريق .

وقد قامت (PATH) 

Transit and Highways The Partners For Advanced

بوضع معايير عالميه لنظام علامات مغناطيسية magnetic marker (nail) ويكون مثبت بها أيضا على الطريق magnetometers و تدفن هذه المجموعة على مسافات متساوية فى كل مسار و على فترات على طول الطريق السريع .

ويعتمد نظام الحساسات على أن تكون مثبته عند قيمه معينه reference و يكون هذا محدد على أساس العلامات المغناطيسية ومن الممكن أن تؤدى إلى إغلاق النظام والتأثير على نظام ضبط المحاور فى السيارة steering وأيضا من الممكن فى الحالات الحرجة أن تؤثر على نظام الفرامل الموجود فى السيارة و تودي إلى توقفها تماما .

وتكون هناك أيضا حساسات أو مجسات مثبته فى السيارة ولنتخيل إذا ثبتنا هذه المجسات عند الإكصدام الأمامي فهذا يودى إلى نظره look ahead صغيره بالمقارنة بمركز ثقل السيارة ومن ناحية أخرى فان الكاميرا التي تكون مثبته أيضا فى السيارة تعرف هذا البعد أو النظرة look ahead بمقدار صغير ولكن إذا ثبتنا المجسات على ارتفاع خمسة أمتار من السيارة فان الكاميرا تعطينا مقدار كافي من الصورة البعدية للطريق و لكن هذا غير حقيقي و يستحيل تنفيذه .

ولذلك العلماء والباحثين فى (PATH) وجدوا حلا لهذه لمشكله وذلك بوضع عدد اكبر من المجسات فى مختلف أنحاء السيارة و فى الإكصدام الأمامي و الخلفي. 

​و تصميم نظام التحكم لهذا النظام الميكاترونى كما عرفنا يعتمد أولا على تحديد طبيعة النظام و هذا ما قمنا به ألان و الخطوة التالية تكون اختيار نظام التحكم الذي يضمن لنا التكامل الفعال بين مختلف مكونات النظام مثل المجسات و توزيعها و المشغلات والتي تكون موجودة فى السيارة و التي تتحكم فى نظام المحاور و الفرامل ومن خلال الشكل التالي يمكننا ملاحظه مكونات النظام المختلفة و توقع نظام التحكم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 يونيو 2006)

*معلومات جميلة جداً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد على هذه المعلومات الجميلة جداً الدالة على التقدم الميكاتروني في جميع المجالات الهندسية
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## المهندس الطموح (26 يونيو 2006)

لا أدري كيف أشكرك أخي ،
ولكن لعلى أدعي لك ؛فأنت تبث الحماس في وتحببني في التخصص أكثر وأكثر

أسأل الله أن يوفقك في سائر شؤون حياتك ،وأن يكفر عنك سيائتك


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

المهندس الطموح قال:


> لا أدري كيف أشكرك أخي ،
> ولكن لعلى أدعي لك ؛فأنت تبث الحماس في وتحببني في التخصص أكثر وأكثر
> 
> أسأل الله أن يوفقك في سائر شؤون حياتك ،وأن يكفر عنك سيائتك


جزاك الله خيرا عزيزى المهندس الطموح على ردك الجميل​


----------



## ALRASHED71 (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## amir_azab2000 (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hayder_s (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخى احمد على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## امير الاحزان (17 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور 

اخي الكريم على المشاركة الروعة 

دمت لرقي المنتدي 

تحياتي 

امير الاحزان


----------



## أشرف كمال (19 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## the lord (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراا عل هذا الشرح القيم


----------



## r_s_algafer (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## bencher_qui (2 أبريل 2007)

merci beaucoup


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (2 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووررررررررر


----------



## Al-Allaf (2 أبريل 2007)

_مشكور اخي احمدعلى الموضوع الرائع ._
_لكن بالنسبة لما ذكرت_
_(_بوضع معايير عالميه لنظام علامات مغناطيسية magnetic marker (nail) ويكون مثبت بها أيضا على الطريق magnetometers و تدفن هذه المجموعة على مسافات متساوية فى كل مسار و على فترات على طول الطريق السريع .)
_ فانه يجب ان تكون هناك علامات مغناطيسية على الطريق ._
_هل يعني ذلك انه بدونها النظام لايعمل؟؟؟_
_ارجو التوضيح و, وشكرا لك مرة اخرى_


----------



## saer_mounir (8 أبريل 2007)

لك والله جزيل الخير والشكر


----------



## عاشق الورود1 (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووررررررررر


----------

